# WORD: pasted thing won't go away



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

My husband was trying to paste something from a website into MS WORD to print it off for me to read later, but he accidentally highlighted the entire page, clicked "copy", then pasted it into a blank WORD document. He deleted it, but now every time we open WORD, that web page shows up. We have to Edit>select all>clear to get a blank document now. We tried uninstalling WORD, then putting in the disc and reinstalling it. Still keeps coming back. It's annoying to have to delete the web page each time we want to do something in WORD. Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Jenny


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Does the file name show up in the top left hand corner? If yes, close Word and try deleting the file using Windows.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

That happened to me once, except it wasn't in Word, it was in Crimson Editor.

Just about drove me crazy!


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> Does the file name show up in the top left hand corner? If yes, close Word and try deleting the file using Windows.


It shows up as Doc1 I tried to delete it through windows it still comes back.


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

akhomesteader said:


> It shows up as Doc1 I tried to delete it through windows it still comes back.


It sounds like MS word is trying (and apparently succeeding) to load the last document it had open... I would try the following:

type something up in another program (like notepad, or wordpad) and copy it.
go ahead and open up a blank MS word document and paste that in, close and see if it returns with the text you pasted in... I think it's likely re-loading that web-page over and over again because your husband was impatient and told windows to end MS word when it stopped responding to his telling it to close. (common problem among MS programs) It's very likely that there's a setting relating to saving "auto recovery" info, and restoring it on next launch... try searching for that and disabling it if what I gave you above fails. If even that fails, then try clearing temp files; sometimes those "auto recover" documents are being red from a temp file that didn't get deleted. If all I've told you about fails, then I reccomend getting OpenOffice.org; it's a very good program, and it's far lighter on your computer than MS word (in my experience). Hope this helps.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

Do a search, including hidden files and folders, and delete every instance of normal.dot. Then open Word again and see if it's gone.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

2horses said:


> Do a search, including hidden files and folders, and delete every instance of normal.dot. Then open Word again and see if it's gone.


:dance::bouncy::goodjob:That worked however *don't* delete all normal.dot or you will lose other saved MSWord documents. You may need to open doc until you find the right one.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

Normal.dot is a template that Word uses as it's basic "blank sheet of paper" when it opens. Other documents can be saved as templates as well, so if you deleted all .dot files, then yes you would lose those too. Any time you create a new template, however, make sure you give it a unique name. The normal.dot, if deleted, is recreated automatically when Word is accessed again. 

Glad that fixed your problem!


----------

